# I see Gold!! part two



## ovidiuanghel (Dec 1, 2012)

I want to share with you my attempt to process ceramic cpu.
I use: 8 intel 486DX2
3 simple intel pentium
5 K6
3 k6-2
1 intel 286
85 g russian chips
I process without the lids, here is some photos, my gold weight 2.22, is a low yield?



Thank you and please enjoy!


----------



## grance (Dec 1, 2012)

success "high five" keep up the good work


----------



## Geo (Dec 1, 2012)

very nice. well done.


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Dec 1, 2012)

Geo said:


> very nice. well done.



thank you, from you i learn a lot, do you think is a good yield?


----------



## Geo (Dec 1, 2012)

i would say you did a very good job extracting what gold was there. the yield is what one would expect for that amount of material. the button on the left looks very good in appearance and has a nice pipe and the one on the right has a little frosting meaning it contains some impurities but not so much to make a very huge difference. perhaps 2g even on pure gold is very good for the starting material.


----------



## rucito (Dec 2, 2012)

Here is some good info for this russian chips:
http://www.exrate.org.ua/index.php?page=search


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 3, 2012)

rucito said:


> Here is some good info for this russian chips:
> http://www.exrate.org.ua/index.php?page=search



Is there an English version? To translate all of that would be a chore.


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Dec 3, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> rucito said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some good info for this russian chips:
> ...




GSP i think only google translete but i can not open any pictures from the link


----------



## rucito (Dec 5, 2012)

For those who do not speak Russian.


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Dec 5, 2012)

thank you


----------

